# Secrets



## HowlingWolf (Jan 14, 2012)

I stopped playing shows last april when I lost my license, but this is the last song I recorded.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jan 14, 2012)

stopped playing shows?  What license?  Explain?

If that is really you, that should not be the last song you record!


----------



## HowlingWolf (Jan 15, 2012)

My drivers license lol. I live next to fresno, but my town doesnt have venues for what I play just redneck bars, so id go out to fresno for all my gigs but cant now, until this summer. Lol yeah that's really me. I take it you liked this then?


----------



## Trever1t (Jan 15, 2012)

Yeah, not too much in Madera for sure...sounds ok to me. Maybe you should find your license again


----------



## HowlingWolf (Jan 15, 2012)

Trever1t said:


> Yeah, not too much in Madera for sure...sounds ok to me. Maybe you should find your license again



lmao

There isn't  I tried to start some kind of public music/other art event like Plan-it-X fest (did I get that right? been a while) but the other people willing to work with me on that cut communication after me and my ex fiance split up, a series of unfortunate events I'll take a sign of bad endings and further life-deconstruction.

The above song however was an experiment into different chord progressions and overall feel, got boring playing the same stuff over and over (suppose that's why I played a punk show at 17, then half assed it till I was 21, repetitiveness and my "disorders" are delightfully volatile. 

This song is closer to what I normally play, but still some kind of something transition between folk/punk and folk:


----------

